# I think I have to shoot a dog



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Today I was about to go outside - and I noticed a dog in our driveway (our drive is 1/4-1/2 mile long) - we live in the country. I thought it might be one of the neighbors, so I called it. It came running and growling. So, I ran back into the house of course. I have little kids - the dog went running into our woods, but next time I see it - I think I will have to shoot it. Its eyes were so pretty - one blue, one brown... it was some type of collie perhaps. 

I have no problem shooting other animals, but for some reason I did not want to shoot this dog. 

It may be wild though - it did act differently than most dogs would have. 

------------------
The most wild, crazy, shootin' gal in Mid-Michigan!


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Be careful, I believe it's against the law to shoot a dog. Call your local animal control agency first.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

Seriously? I could possibly understand shooting a "pet" - but I figured if something wanted to take a bite out of me, and it was not a person - I could shoot it. Also, tonight, I noticed he was trying to chase a deer! I doubt the animal shelter would come out and try to catch it on 30 acres. 

I will call in the morning. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well if somebody does actually own the dog, it would be considered personal property damage if they contested it. I personally don't agree with people shooting pets, but your case may not be the norm being so far out of the city. In reality there is not too much liability in shooing a pet (except in California) but it still isn't cool.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Hope and others I don't know how long you have lived in the counry but I've seen several packs of wild dogs in my life so it may not be a pet or it may, you would have to live with it. I wouldn't tell a sole if you shoot it though!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

It seems to me if a "pet" is not disciplined to it's property lines, and growls and acts aggressive on other people's property, that "pet" poses a real threat.
I am pretty sure the law would be on your side, particularly given the (reasonably) perceived threat to small children.
At any rate if that dog came back on my property growling, I would put it down.
I would certainly make an effort in the meantime to check with the neighbors to ascertain ownership. But safety of the kids comes before threat of legal action regarding an agressive dog you had to put down.
Just my .02
-Amos


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

If you do decide to shoot it, there are two things to watch out for right now. 1) that dog is gonna leave tracks in the snow, so the owner could track it towards your place. 2) if you do shoot it, make sure it stays down, a blood trail is easily traced back to the spot where it was shot in the snow. 

Personally, I would drop it. When dogs get together in a pack, they change alot and act as wild animals.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

*287.278 Killing of dog molesting wildlife.*

Sec. 18. A law enforcement officer may kill a dog determined to be molesting wildlife and not hunting as defined in this act.

*287.279 Killing of dog pursuing, worrying, or wounding livestock or poultry, or attacking person; damages for trespass; effect of license tag.*

Sec. 19. Any person including a law enforcement officer may kill any dog which he sees in the act of pursuing, worrying, or wounding any livestock or poultry or attacking persons, and there shall be no liability on such person in damages or otherwise, for such killing. Any dog that enters any field or enclosure which is owned by or leased by a person producing livestock or poultry, outside of a city, unaccompanied by his owner or his owner's agent, shall constitute a trespass, and the owner shall be liable in damages. Except as provided in this section, it shall be unlawful for any person, other than a law enforcement officer, to kill or injure or attempt to kill or injure any dog which bears a license tag for the current year.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Whoops look like Boehr beat me to the punch with that one.

Either way, when my dog ate my neighbors cat(s) I played dumb when he asked if I had seen them. Hey, those cats trespassed and my dog was protecting her yard from the perceived threat--and they looked yummy too.



[This message has been edited by Banditto (edited 12-12-2000).]


----------



## hoytshooter (Aug 31, 2000)

Hope,
I really don't like the idea of shooting someones pet either, but if it is my kids that are in danger I am afraid that the dog would have a short life. I have had this discussion with my neighbor about his agressive rotweiller, and miraculously the dog doesn't come around any more. Good luck, and hopefully you can find the owner, and resolve it without having to kill the dog.


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2000)

I have asked the neighbors, no one knows whos dog it is... and they have had a problem with it too. 

I have not seen it yet this morning.


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

Boehr,
You said that any person could kill a dog that was attacking livestock poultry or humans. What about a dog that you see running deer? My dad told me to shoot any dog that I saw running deer and I've shot a couple (none of them had tags on). Was I breaking the law? I'd like to know for future reference. Thanks, Big Al.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Hope,

From Boehr's post, it sounds to me you'd be perfectly justified in killing this dog. If it seems to pose a threat again, drop it with the first safe shot you get.

Good luck,
Byron


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Two years ago, I had 3 large dogs who would come to the house about once a week. They had no tags, and were skin and bones. They would stay just out of reach, but didn't show aggression.
I fired shots over their heads a couple times, and they would run, but eventually they would be back.
One day I came home to find them resting in the shade in my turkey pen, with 9 dead turkeys.
These dogs had no tags, and I was angry with myself for not shooting them before.
I had raised these turkeys from chicks. They were about a month away from butchering.
If people can't tag and contain their dogs, then they better not cry when they don't come home. I understand that sometimes a dog can break a collar, or escape an unwanted bath, so I never shoot a dog on the first sighting, but I learned my lesson the day my turkeys were killed.
I took out the 357, and quickly dispatched all 3 dogs.
Hope, If the dog is an on going problem, my advise is to take care of the problem while you have the chance, and don't go around bragging about it. Problem solved.
Good luck!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hope, if I were you and it posted a threat to your children I would drop it. I've known of a story where a dog was in a yard for a while and the land owners kept calling for help. No one showed up. The night after 2 showed up the next day, they were gone.. But if this THING is hurting the deer drop it.
That's my 2 cents

------------------
Stelmon, the only one.
Make sure you know what your shooting @ and knock it dead and keep those reels screamen
    :s :?


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

As my local sherrif said "shoot,shovel,and shut up"

------------------
Birds are wild because they have to be. We are wild because we prefer to be." Jack Miner


----------



## Pat Eddinger (Oct 21, 2000)

Hope,
You have stated that your husband is a cop.
You know the drill.The law says one thing,but it's up to the defense lawyer to get you off of the hook after a complaint is filed,and the local liberal prosecutor wants the media exposure for his next campaign.
First call animal control and register a complaint,and get a complaint number from them.Write it down.If and when you are FORCED to dispatch the dog you will have established the fact you were FORCED to shoot the dog because the dogs owner and animal control dropped the ball,taking the wind outta the sails of any animal rights skanks that wish to make a case of it.
Good people get into trouble,go to court and lose lots of money proving they are innocent because they didn't prepare.
Have your hubby explain...or use the 3 "S" system that has been in place for 200 years of rural life,and take a chance on your actions being confused with a crime.
Be careful.Pat


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

You are right Pat. It is better to be safe than sorry, but also consider what was stated earlier. 

The dog (if it is actually owned by somebody) would be considered personal property. Even if you were convicted of killing it for no good reason it is a very light fine. Animal rights activists might raise a stink, but as a point of law there is little anyone can. 

It goes the same if your vet mistakenly kills your dog. Very little can be done.

Now I know they are pushing legislation to give pets more rights as of late (enacted the right to provide health insurance for pets) and other associated rights, but as far as I know nothing has changed by way of penalty for destroying personal property (ie your pet).


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Last summer during the Hex hatch Ladykiller and I were fishing on the South Branch of the Ausable. WE decided to split up that night and fish differnt access. When I hit our meeting spot at the end of the night three or four mean looking lab,shepard something mixes came out of the woods growling! Scared the crap out of me!!! I'm not afraid of coyotes, wolves or bears in Michigan because they usually run away from humans. Wild dogs don't run away!!!!!! HOPE- If it is in fact a wild dog-Drop that sucker. 
Cats are worse! They really mess up the rabbits and pheasants! I think it should be legal to shoot them if they are on state land!(Maybe it is??)


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Wild dogs are quite common in Detroit--if you can believe that. They would rove in packs and were quite dangerous. The bums who normally would follow you until you gave in and gave them money would up and leave at the first sight of a wild dog. No foolin


----------



## deerless (Feb 29, 2000)

Banditto is correct. In my neighborhood we have several of these dog packs. So far the take the cake for the meanest, mangiest animals in the state. Now, i understand why Bob Barker of the Price is Right always says to have your pets neutered to control the pet population.

Deerless


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I also agree with Bob Barker *on that point* as we has a serious problem in this country with pet overpopulation. But Bob is also a staunch animal rights activist so I am sure he would have a lot of other issues with what we discuss here on this forum.

A lot of people think it's not a big deal to leave their pets "intact", but they would be shocked at how many of their roaming males are actually contributing to the unwanted litters in the area. A neighbor of mine would let his male run free all the time and I have mostly females in my household. He would regularly come down to visit us "around those times" and I would have to politely ask his owner to keep his dog contained.....or I would contain it for him.


------------------
DuckMan

[This message has been edited by DuckMan (edited 12-14-2000).]


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Hey Boehr, what is the statute of limitations on shooting a dog?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I've read a lot of opinions posted here but it would not be very responsible of me to advise someone to break the law. I can't watch over you all the time to ensure that you don't either.

That being said, nobody but a law enforcement officer can kill a dog chasing deer. It's all misdmeanors so statue of limimitations would be two years for criminal charges.

I would advise everyone though, even though the law permits a law enforcement officer to kill a dog chasing deer, CO's & the DNR have been sued for doing that and paid. Just a word to the wise.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

If you kill it you must eat it!!! Soup anyone????


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2000)

hope, didn't you say on a previous post that your husband is a police officer? problem solved.


----------



## mjp (Jun 30, 2000)

I had a Trooper tell me one time to shoot the thing then throw it in the ditch, he said as long as nobody saw you do it it is just one more road kill. Not my advice just a thought.


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Hope, I would not shoot first, they can "live trap it" it needs to be checked for rabies. Your local animal control can do this or, they should be able to. Like someone else said MAKE SURE you get a complaint number. If you call them and tell them you believe the dog looks "sick" they would( should ) respond to it. IF all else fails, buy a few ckickens and you can defend them LOL good luck!!!

------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hope please be careful whatever you do. I would hate to lose our (quickest to 200 posts) member.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Wonder what happened with the dog?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

PerchPatrol said:


> Wonder what happened with the dog?


Died of old age?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Laughed himself to death because someone couldn't hit the broad side of a barn???


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Another 20 year old thread reopened.

SSS. Keep your mouth shut.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Big Al said:


> Boehr,
> You said that any person could kill a dog that was attacking livestock poultry or humans. What about a dog that you see running deer? My dad told me to shoot any dog that I saw running deer and I've shot a couple (none of them had tags on). Was I breaking the law? I'd like to know for future reference. Thanks, Big Al.


You cant legally shoot a dog chasing a deer. Your dad is wrong.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

20 year old thread or not it's still not legal. You can give permission to any animal rescue to bait a live trap on your property. They will remove it to re-home and you can save the ammo.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Zombie thread!!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

PerchPatrol said:


> Wonder what happened with the dog?


Welcome to 2020. You've got a lot of catching-up to do. This is a good start. 😄


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Shoot, shovel and shut up.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Back in the 1960s we shot deer dogs every winter and the DNR said go for it. Late in the winter when the snow was deep and crusted dogs could run on top and the deer would break through. It didn't take them long to catch and kill the deer.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

this is a zombie thread BUT WHY WOULD TO PUT THE FACT THAT YOURE GOING TO SHOOT A DOG ON THE INTERNET. my god


----------

